# اسطوانة تعليم برنامج ((Autodesk Revit Structure 2012)) بالصوت والصوره للمهندس/وجيه عباس



## wagih khalid (11 فبراير 2012)

_*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم,,,

*اسطوانة تعليم برنامج ((Autodesk Revit Structure 2012)) بالصوت والصوره للمهندس/ وجيه عباس*_ 
 

*
يعد برنامج Revit Structure من اهم برامج التمثيل الانشائي علي الاطلاق فهو في الاساس برنامج رسك كالاوتوكاد العادي ولكنه يختلف عنه في عملية التمثيل الثلاثي وعمل ال Render لاي منشا وتوصيف ال Material كما ان اليرنامج له القدره علي تحميل المنشا بجميع انواع الاحمال المؤثره علي المنشات ,,,
كما ان للبرنامج القدره في عمل القطاعات الطوليه والعرضيه للمنشا من اي مكان وهذا يوفر الوقت عن الاوتوكاد العادي فله القدره علي رؤية القطاعات وتمثيلها وهذا يوفر الوقت عند عمل اللوحات الانشائيه ,,
كما ان له القدره علي رسم تسليح اي عنصر وتمثيله 3d ويكون ضمن رسوة المنشا 3d وهذا لايحدث في الاواتوكاد العادي ,,

كمال ان للبرنامج القدره علي حصر الكميات للعناصر وكميات المواد الداخله في التنفيذ,,,
*
*وللبرنامج مزايا اخري كثيره تغني عن الاوتوكاد العادي لمن اراد التعرف..*












_* Introduction*_
*
http://www.4shared.com/rar/obTFi-tr/00_Intriduction__engwagi7_.html*  

_*الحلقه الاولى*_

*استيراد اللوحه الانشائيه
**
http://www.4shared.com/rar/PhLO7tgU/01_Import_DWG_file__engwagi7_.html* _

الحلقه الثانيه_
*
توصيف المحاور

http://www.4shared.com/rar/vcgRBWg2/02_Define_Grids__engwagi7_.html* 

الحلقه الثالثه

اضافة المناسيب

 *http://www.4shared.com/rar/InXLoE1s/03_Define_levels__engwagi7_.html
*
_*الحلقه الرابعه*_ 
 *
اضافة الاعمده

http://www.4shared.com/rar/KxaWf_NG/04_add_Columns__engwagi7_.html* 

_*الحلقه الخامسه*_
*
اضافة الكمرات

http://www.4shared.com/rar/KZnB5WI9/05_add_beams__engwagi7_.html*  
_
الحلقه السادسه_
 *
حوائط القص

http://www.4shared.com/rar/ZA_2gO5W/06_add_shear_walls__engwagi7_.html*  

الحلقه السابعه

اضافة البلاطه

* http://www.4shared.com/rar/ysqN3VfT/07_add_Slab__engwagi7_.html* 


الحلقه الثامنه
*
تعريف المناور والسماويات

http://www.4shared.com/rar/UBKmZ-oC/08_add_Shaft_openings__engwagi.html* 

الحلقه التاسعه
*
اكمال المنشا وتكراره

http://www.4shared.com/rar/Bziui5qb/09_Modelling__engwagi7_.html* 

الحلقه العاشره
*
عمل اللبشه

http://www.4shared.com/rar/fPS_iOBX/10_Raft__engwagi7_.html* 

الحلقه الحادية عشر
اكتشاف اخطاء الرسم اوتوماتيكيا

* http://www.4shared.com/rar/19L4f5Pa/11_error_discovery__engwagi7_.html*  



الحلقه الثاتية عشر
 *
توصيف الاحمال واضافتها

http://www.4shared.com/rar/-cHd7Km-/12_Analyzing_and_define_loads_.html* 

الحلقه الثالثة عشر
*
رسم تسليح الكمرات وعمل النمذجه

http://www.4shared.com/rar/WHfgn8RY/13_Beam_Reinforcement__engwagi.html* 




الحلقه الرابعة عشر
*
توصيف الركائز ان لم توجد لبشه او قواعد

http://www.4shared.com/rar/1BJ6AZ4L/14_Support_Specification__engw.html* 

الحلقه الخامسة عشر
 *
اضافة الخوازيق

http://www.4shared.com/rar/84mgEO72/15_add_Cap_Piles__engwagi7_.html* 

الحلقه السادسة عشر
*
حصر الكميات

http://www.4shared.com/rar/L6EzoyWY/16_Quantities__engwagi7_.html* 

الحلقه السابعة عشر
*
التحويل لملف DXF لارساله لبرنامج التحليل ومن ثم التحليل والتصميم

http://www.4shared.com/rar/Z73FQbYj/17_Create_DXF_file__engwagi7_.html


يمكنكم مشاهدة الحلقات علي اليوتيوب 

**http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL85C149F390D8DFED&feature=plcp
** 
والله اسال التوفيق,,
والبركه في العلم وفي طلبه** ,,

اسالكم الدعاء..

واشكر الاخوه المشرفين علي تثبيت مثل هذه المواضيع الهامه

جزاكم الله خيرا* ​


----------



## الفارس2010 (11 فبراير 2012)

لو سمحت بابشمهندس عاوز روابط ميديا فلير ولك منى جزيل الشكر والاحترام


----------



## خالد الأزهري (11 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الموضوع للتثبيت طبعا ...


----------



## wagih khalid (11 فبراير 2012)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> الموضوع للتثبيت طبعا ...



_*وده المنتظر من المشرف المحترم م / خالد الازهري*_​


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (11 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله كل خير على هذا المجهود 
ولكن لدى إستفسار قبل البداية فى تعلم البرنامج نحتاج لمعرفة إمكانيات البرنامج فى البداية
وماذا سيضيف لنا البرنامج ؟؟


----------



## eng-sharif (11 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## نجانجا (11 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## elmasry25012012 (11 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## omer19877 (12 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## omer19877 (12 فبراير 2012)

هل هذا البرنامج بديل عن الاتوكاد ام ماذا ؟؟


----------



## omer19877 (12 فبراير 2012)

اريد رابط للبرنامج النسخه 32 بت وشكرا


----------



## م.إسلام (12 فبراير 2012)

اخي الكريم شرح جيد و لكن كيف نستطيع استخراج نتائج التحليل و ايجاد الحديد للسقف ؟؟ كما في الساب و الإيتابس و .... ؟؟؟؟ في الفديو رقم 13 توصيف حديد التسليح ( الكانه ) خاطئ و لابد من ان يدخل هذا الحديد داخل بلاطة السقف و يكون بينها و بين السقف cover = 2.5


----------



## zizo777 (12 فبراير 2012)

عندي سؤال بارك الله فيكم
هل برنامج الريفيت لا يقوم بعمل تحليل او تصميم للمنشا
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## amr2424 (12 فبراير 2012)

alf shokr


----------



## wagih khalid (12 فبراير 2012)

م.إسلام قال:


> اخي الكريم شرح جيد و لكن كيف نستطيع استخراج نتائج التحليل و ايجاد الحديد للسقف ؟؟ كما في الساب و الإيتابس و .... ؟؟؟؟ في الفديو رقم 13 توصيف حديد التسليح ( الكانه ) خاطئ و لابد من ان يدخل هذا الحديد داخل بلاطة السقف و يكون بينها و بين السقف cover = 2.5



_*
شكرا يا هندسه علي هذا المرور الطيب

اولا:-
الريفيت برنامج رسم فقط وتوصيف الاحمال اخر حاجه بيعملها ولا تتم عملية التحليل او التصميم به لانه برنامج *__*رسم فقط...

ثانيا"-

اكيد انا عارف بفضل الله ان كانات الكمره بتدخل في السقف 
بس انا مش بشرح خرسانه يا هندسه انا بوضح رسم تسليح العناصر الانشائيه ومنها الكمره كمثال فقط وتوضيح الرسم فقط للكمره منفرده..

جزاك الله خيرا.... *_​


----------



## wagih khalid (12 فبراير 2012)

zizo777 قال:


> عندي سؤال بارك الله فيكم
> هل برنامج الريفيت لا يقوم بعمل تحليل او تصميم للمنشا
> وجزاكم الله خيرا



*لايقوم الريفيت بعمل تحليل او تصميم ولكنه برنامج رسم كالاواتوكاد وكن ينفرد بمزايا اخري ومنها اضافة الاحمال ولا يحلل ولا يصمم...

جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## wagih khalid (12 فبراير 2012)

omer19877 قال:


> اريد رابط للبرنامج النسخه 32 بت وشكرا


_*ده ملف تورنت يا هندسه 32

http://www.mediafire.com/?x5m26vx4u52zuej
*_​


----------



## omer19877 (12 فبراير 2012)

شكرا على سرعه الاستجابه وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ابومحي الدين الطير (12 فبراير 2012)

جزيت عنا كل خير اخي


----------



## smsm_civilawy (12 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا يا باشمهندس وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله .. الحقيقة حضرتك صححتلي معلوماتي عن البرنامج, انا كنت فاكره للرسم والتحليل والتصميم كمان !!! .... استفسار بسيط وارجو التوضيح: هو برنامج رسم فقط بس بيتميز باني باقدر اوصف القطاعات واضيف تسليحها وبالتالي اقدر اخد قطاعات ف اي مكان ... ايه فايدة توصيف الاحمال طالما انه مش هايحلل انشائيا !؟


----------



## خلوف العراقي (12 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## خلوف العراقي (12 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (12 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم


----------



## هيثم79 (12 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## eng_monsef2011 (13 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## darsh33 (13 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخى العزيز


----------



## م . أبو بكر (13 فبراير 2012)

من لم يشكر الناس لم يشكر الله ..

جهد مشكور .. و عمل مأجور إن شاء الله .


----------



## Eng.Ahmed Ma7rous (13 فبراير 2012)

بشمهندس وجيه شكرا على مجهوداتك الدئوبة والمتميزة ,ننتظر مزيدك وربنا يوقفقنا وإياك يا هندسة


----------



## alexasd (13 فبراير 2012)

*هدية المنتدى من المهندس / احمد المحلاوى للمهندس وجيه اعادة رفع الروابط على الميديا فايررررررررررررررررررررر


**Intr**oduction
*http://www.mediafire.com/?9g2i3syrqqpra57


*الحلقه الاولى

استيراد اللوحه الانشائيه
*http://www.mediafire.com/?mzme7mwemd3ws4q

*الحلقه الثانيه

توصيف المحاور*

http://www.mediafire.com/?y4i0zzgxhh5me75


*الحلقه الثالثه*

اضافة المناسيب

http://www.mediafire.com/?z88izfitp4v7ec4


*الحلقه الرابعه*

اضافة الاعمده

http://www.mediafire.com/?95tdxmx26xd86fh


*الحلقه الخامسه*

اضافة الكمرات

http://www.mediafire.com/?47rpidhty9op3y4


*الحلقه السادسه*

حوائط القص

http://www.mediafire.com/?4pqsyt4bq3ubw54


*الحلقه السابعه*

اضافة البلاطه

http://www.mediafire.com/?6w7a2prhu8rpwe1

*
الحلقه الثامنه*

تعريف المناور والسماويات

http://www.mediafire.com/?ggius1mibd3lwvk




*الحلقه التاسعه*

اكمال المنشا وتكراره

http://www.mediafire.com/?8h7h1uvs8zlp497


*الحلقه العاشره*

عمل اللبشه

http://www.mediafire.com/?d9nqo92x75vnhq4


*الحلقه الحادية عشر
*
اكتشاف اخطاء الرسم اوتوماتيكيا

http://www.mediafire.com/?33c1r8m6uzraad1


*الحلقه الثاتية عشر*

توصيف الاحمال واضافته

http://www.mediafire.com/?7ch0rcum6at66nb




باقى الدروس سيتم رفعها بنهايه هذا الاسبوع انشاء الله وهى (5دروس) مع كامل تحياتى والشكر الكبير للمهندس وجيه زميلكم واخوكم المهندس / احمد المحلاوى 






































​


----------



## wagih khalid (13 فبراير 2012)

alexasd قال:


> *هدية المنتدى من المهندس / احمد المحلاوى للمهندس وجيه اعادة رفع الروابط على الميديا فايررررررررررررررررررررر
> 
> 
> **Intr**oduction
> ...







_*جزبل الشكر لاخي المهندس / احمد المحلاوي علي رفع الملفات علي المحبوب mediafire
*_​


----------



## alexasd (13 فبراير 2012)

alexasd قال:


> *هدية المنتدى من المهندس / احمد المحلاوى للمهندس وجيه اعادة رفع الروابط على الميديا فايررررررررررررررررررررر
> 
> 
> **Intr**oduction
> ...


----------



## مهندس رواوص (13 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز


----------



## alexasd (13 فبراير 2012)

wagih khalid قال:


> _*جزبل الشكر لاخي المهندس / احمد المحلاوي علي رفع الملفات علي المحبوب mediafire
> *_​


*دا اقل واجب يا بشمهندس وجيه وفى انتظار شرح البرامج القادمة لاثراء المعرفة الهندسية لمهندسى المنتدى الاحباب وبالتوفيق*


----------



## Eng.zeky (13 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك*​


----------



## foda_435 (14 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لحضرتك يابشمهندس وشكرا للمهندس اللى عامل الفيديوهات بصراحة موضوع خرافى واكثر من رائع


----------



## هانوني (14 فبراير 2012)

thanks eng wgih for your nice work.......hani akkari


----------



## فادي ابو النصر (14 فبراير 2012)

شكرا على الشرح أخي المهندس


----------



## عبدالله المسعودي (14 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خير ووفقك الله


----------



## amr2424 (14 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## amr2424 (14 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## alexasd (15 فبراير 2012)

12


----------



## nawalid6 (15 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا تم تحميل الملفات


----------



## alexasd (15 فبراير 2012)

alexasd قال:


> *هدية المنتدى من المهندس / احمد المحلاوى للمهندس وجيه اعادة رفع الروابط على الميديا فايررررررررررررررررررررر
> 
> 
> **Intr**oduction
> ...


 كما وعدت فاننى افى اليوم بما وعدت وقد اعاننى الله على رفع جميع دروس البرنامج التى نوهت عنها سابقا وهى(5دروس) المتبقية الهم وفقن لما ترضاه وينفع الجميع مع تحياتى للمهندس وجية وقريبا باذن الله سوف يتم نزول باقى شرح برامج البريمافيرا والسيفيل بمجرد الانتهاء من شرحها وتسجيلهاللمهندس وجيه مع اجمل التمنيات بالتوفيق م/ احمد المحلاوى (0143208032) mob 

*الحلقه الثالثة عشر*
*
رسم تسليح الكمرات وعمل النمذجه
*

http://www.mediafire.com/?t69wan08osaoj20

*الحلقه الرابعة عشر*
*
توصيف الركائز ان لم توجد لبشه او قواعد
*

http://www.mediafire.com/?7dzdmi4f62fnmax


*الحلقه الخامسة عشر*

*اضافة الخوازيق*


http://www.mediafire.com/?i964p5qzi6uqs6u

*الحلقه السادسة عشر*
*
حصر الكميات
*

http://www.mediafire.com/?nagchexwhr77szh

*الحلقه السابعة عشر*
*
التحويل لملف DXF لارساله لبرنامج التحليل ومن ثم التحليل والتصميم
*

http://www.mediafire.com/?g5ety7taxq1vpbf​


----------



## wagih khalid (15 فبراير 2012)

alexasd قال:


> كما وعدت فاننى افى اليوم بما وعدت وقد اعاننى الله على رفع جميع دروس البرنامج التى نوهت عنها سابقا وهى(5دروس) المتبقية الهم وفقن لما ترضاه وينفع الجميع مع تحياتى للمهندس وجية وقريبا باذن الله سوف يتم نزول باقى شرح برامج البريمافيرا والسيفيل بمجرد الانتهاء من شرحها وتسجيلهاللمهندس وجيه مع اجمل التمنيات بالتوفيق م/ احمد المحلاوى (0143208032) mob
> 
> *الحلقه الثالثة عشر*
> *
> ...


_*بارك الله في اخي العزيز المهندس / احمد المحلاوي*_​


----------



## eng_mostafa1 (15 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير وربنا يكرمك 
بس فعلا ما فائدة التحميل مادام انه مبيعملش حل انشائى


----------



## omer19877 (16 فبراير 2012)

سؤال راماتى 3 غيغا هل يعمل عندى ام لا ؟؟ لانى رايت انه يحتاج 4 غيغا رام


----------



## wagih khalid (16 فبراير 2012)

omer19877 قال:


> سؤال راماتى 3 غيغا هل يعمل عندى ام لا ؟؟ لانى رايت انه يحتاج 4 غيغا رام



_*
يجوز لاعمل بالبرنامج علي رامات 3 جيجا ولكن الشركه تحبز 4 جيجا حتي يعمل الربنامج باعلي كفاءه ممكنه ولكن 3 جيجا تكفي ايضا*_​


----------



## احمد سكولز (16 فبراير 2012)

الف شكر يا هندسة وربنا يكرمك


----------



## EngineerTaha (17 فبراير 2012)

المهندس وجيه جزاك الله خيرا لكن
اين الملف الانشائي اللي انت مستخمه في الشرح حتى نطبق عليه ؟
يعني علشان يبقى الفيديو والرسمه مطابقتي فبالتالي اكتشف الاخطاء اسهل


----------



## omer19877 (17 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك على الرد ورغم ان البرنامج مفيد الا انه غير متوفر الا فى بعض المواقع التى تتطلب حسابات عليها او فى تورنت وهو غير سريع تماما كمان ان التورنت يحتوى النسختين وهو ما لا يحتاجه الجميع فاى شخص يريد برنامج لنظامه فارجو توفير روابط لكل نسخه على حدة وفى مواقع سريعه وبارك الله فيك اخى الكريم


----------



## abu_nazar (20 فبراير 2012)

الف شكر وبارك الله بك


----------



## انور الاستشاري (20 فبراير 2012)

انت الملك الهندسي دون منازع :: وفقك الله و بارك الله في وقتك و جهدك 
نشكر سعيك الحثيث و جهودك الاستثنائيه لخدمة زملائك المهندسين العرب

و لكن لا تنسى وعدك لي بانك سوف تقوم باعداد شرح عن الروبوت 2012

و في النهايه لا يسعني الا القول (( لا جعل الله لك عند لئيم حاجه ))


----------



## eng-sharif (20 فبراير 2012)

رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng_M1986 (22 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لكل من ساهم فى اخراج هذا الشرح
جارى التحميل


----------



## Eng_M1986 (22 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لكل من ساهم فى اخراج هذا الشرح
جارى التحميل


----------



## wagih khalid (23 فبراير 2012)

انور الاستشاري قال:


> انت الملك الهندسي دون منازع :: وفقك الله و بارك الله في وقتك و جهدك
> نشكر سعيك الحثيث و جهودك الاستثنائيه لخدمة زملائك المهندسين العرب
> 
> و لكن لا تنسى وعدك لي بانك سوف تقوم باعداد شرح عن الروبوت 2012
> ...




_*بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم علي هذا الشعور الطيب

ولن انسي وعدي باذن الله

وفقكم الله وايانا....*_ ​


----------



## mahmoud hasan90 (24 فبراير 2012)

ممكن لينك للبرنامج 2012


----------



## عبدالله احمد محمد (24 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،
جزاكم الله خيرا يااخى.
واسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يصب عليك من العلم والخير صب، والا يجعل عيشك ابدا ماحيت هما وكدا ،

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## wagih khalid (24 فبراير 2012)

elsissy قال:


> ممكن لينك للبرنامج 2012





*ده الملف تورنت يا هندسه*


*بالتوفيق,,,,*


*http://www.mediafire.com/?x5m26vx4u52zuej*​


----------



## محمدعماد (24 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود العظيم


----------



## ST.ENG (25 فبراير 2012)

thanks


----------



## civil love (27 فبراير 2012)

وفقك الله اخي العزيز مهندس وجيه عباس على الشرح الاكثر من رائع


----------



## eng fawzy (27 فبراير 2012)

*شكرا*

مشكوووووووور شرح جميييل جدا


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (27 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم شكرا جزيلا على الملفات اولا و على القناة ثانيا ولكن لي توضيح و طلب التوضيح بخصوص اليوتيوب اصبح مؤخرا لا يدعم الاستكمال للتحميل و الثاني الطلب باضافة روابط على الميديافاير و شكرا جزيلا وفقك الله لكل خير


----------



## انور الاستشاري (27 فبراير 2012)

اذا امكن اخي مهندس : وجيه :: ممكن ترفع لنا الملف الانشائي علشان نطبق الشرح بطريقة الخطوه خطوه و نستفاد من شرحك 
و نكون ممنونين لك 
وفقك الله


----------



## wagih khalid (27 فبراير 2012)

رافد عليوي حسن قال:


> السلام عليكم شكرا جزيلا على الملفات اولا و على القناة ثانيا ولكن لي توضيح و طلب التوضيح بخصوص اليوتيوب اصبح مؤخرا لا يدعم الاستكمال للتحميل و الثاني الطلب باضافة روابط على الميديافاير و شكرا جزيلا وفقك الله لكل خير



*
الملفات مرفوعه يا اخي علي الميديافير من قبل المهندس / احمد المحلاوي

علي نفس الموضوع ابحث داخل الموضوع وسوف تجدها ,,اشكرك

بالتوفيق....*​


----------



## wagih khalid (27 فبراير 2012)

انور الاستشاري قال:


> اذا امكن اخي مهندس : وجيه :: ممكن ترفع لنا الملف الانشائي علشان نطبق الشرح بطريقة الخطوه خطوه و نستفاد من شرحك
> و نكون ممنونين لك
> وفقك الله



*اتفضل يا هندسه
بارك الله فيك..
بالتوفيق,,,,,

**http://www.mediafire.com/?g8wy5jxd6ayxo1q
*​


----------



## مصطفى خالد1 (28 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## السيد عبدالقادر مح (2 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم 
لو سمحت ممكن سورس البرنامج بالكراك


----------



## محمد زكريا2010 (2 مارس 2012)

ربنا يحميك لانك تفيد اخوانك المهندسين ويضع اعمالك في ميزان حساناتك


----------



## اعجال (3 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك واحنا مستنيين كل جديدك يامهندس


----------



## goldbeeerg (4 مارس 2012)

لتحميل البرنامج نسخة من موقع students.autodesk

 2012 
32bit - 64bit
2.99GB


```
http://letitbit.net/download/92488.9a067bd9f39bc3a961d30f52e00f/Autodesk_Revit_Structure_2012_English_Win_32-64bit.exe.html
```

2011
32bit - 64bit
2.64GB


```
http://letitbit.net/download/30299.368a693fc07faa318e11b8a8c279/Autodesk_Revit_Structure_2011_English_Win_32-64bit.exe.html
```
2010 - 32bit
1.45GB


```
http://letitbit.net/download/59874.5eaec64bd7ecebca72cb9b1795cd/Autodesk_Revit_Structure_2010_English_Win_32bit.exe.html
```

2010 - 64bit
1.45GB


```
http://letitbit.net/download/17333.1acd183addc1ef66f71786ff046c/Autodesk_Revit_Structure_2010_English_Win_64bit.exe.html
```

برنامج لسهولة التحميل من موقع letitbit 
من هنا skymonk​


----------



## nawalid6 (4 مارس 2012)

الاخ العزيز م وجيه
تم تحميل البرنامج والدروس
جزاك الله كل خير
عندي مشكلة وهي عند فتح مشروع جديد يظهر ليus imperial
ولا يظهر لي us metric
فكيف احصل عليها
ولك الشكر


----------



## م.مهدي عطيات (4 مارس 2012)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## wagih khalid (4 مارس 2012)

nawalid6 قال:


> الاخ العزيز م وجيه
> تم تحميل البرنامج والدروس
> جزاك الله كل خير
> عندي مشكلة وهي عند فتح مشروع جديد يظهر ليus imperial
> ...




*هذه مكتبة ال metric التي امتلكها كامله
*
*http://www.4shared.com/rar/JXbsGLAg/Metric_Templates.html

وده الملف الخاص بطلبك لفتح المشروع 

http://www.4shared.com/rar/R5SDVxnQ/Metric_Templates_2.html*​


----------



## salah-best (4 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله جازاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع ولكن اضم صوتي للاخ انور فاننا ننتضر منك دورة لبرنامج روبوت 2012 ان شاء الله سوف نثقل عليك لكن مبروك عليك الاجر و الثواب من عند الله مع تمنياتنا بالنجاح.


----------



## محمدعماد (5 مارس 2012)

*سؤال للمهندس وجيه عباس اذا كان عندى برج مكون من بدروم +ارضى+11دور متكرر وكان النظام الانشائى لسقف البدروم وسقف الارضى solid slab والادوار المتكررة بنظام flat slab عند التحويل من الاتوكاد الى الريفيت هل هناك طريقة لنقل اكثر من سقف من الاتوكاد مباشرة لريفيت فى حالة اختلاف الانظمة الانشائية للاسقف مثلا؟ وكنت محتاج من حضرتك مثال لعمل رامب مثلا يؤدى لجراج بدروم وشكرا على المجهود*


----------



## m_r_foda (5 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم.


----------



## nawalid6 (5 مارس 2012)

مشكور يا مهندس وجيه وقد بدات فعلا في تطبيق الدروس وارجو وضع ملف الاتوكاد اللي حضرتك شغال منه لاستخدامه ولمقارنة النتائج ولك جزيل الشكر
اخوك م وليد منصور


----------



## wagih khalid (5 مارس 2012)

محمدعماد قال:


> *سؤال للمهندس وجيه عباس اذا كان عندى برج مكون من بدروم +ارضى+11دور متكرر وكان النظام الانشائى لسقف البدروم وسقف الارضى solid slab والادوار المتكررة بنظام flat slab عند التحويل من الاتوكاد الى الريفيت هل هناك طريقة لنقل اكثر من سقف من الاتوكاد مباشرة لريفيت فى حالة اختلاف الانظمة الانشائية للاسقف مثلا؟ وكنت محتاج من حضرتك مثال لعمل رامب مثلا يؤدى لجراج بدروم وشكرا على المجهود*



*نعم اخي الكريم فعند استيرادك لملف الاوتوكاد يتم سؤالك عن اي منسوب او اي level لوضع اللوحه بها

بالتوفيق...*​


----------



## wagih khalid (5 مارس 2012)

nawalid6 قال:


> مشكور يا مهندس وجيه وقد بدات فعلا في تطبيق الدروس وارجو وضع ملف الاتوكاد اللي حضرتك شغال منه لاستخدامه ولمقارنة النتائج ولك جزيل الشكر
> اخوك م وليد منصور



*الملف اخي الكريم..*

*http://www.mediafire.com/?g8wy5jxd6ayxo1q*​


----------



## wagih khalid (5 مارس 2012)

wagih khalid قال:


> *الملف اخي الكريم..*
> 
> *http://www.mediafire.com/?g8wy5jxd6ayxo1q*​




*ده ملف الاوتوكاد..*


*http://www.mediafire.com/?95o3yd44v55c415*​


----------



## محمدعماد (5 مارس 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا مهندس وجيه عباس*


----------



## حسن جليلاتي (5 مارس 2012)

شكرا لك


----------



## nawalid6 (6 مارس 2012)

اشكرك يامهندس وجيه
وارجو الرفع علي موقع اخر مثل الفورشير لان الميديا فاير لايفتح عنديي
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## wagih khalid (6 مارس 2012)

nawalid6 قال:


> اشكرك يامهندس وجيه
> وارجو الرفع علي موقع اخر مثل الفورشير لان الميديا فاير لايفتح عنديي
> شكرا جزيلا




*اتفضل يا هندسه...
حاول تحدث برنامج التصفح اللي انت شغال بيه عشان الميديا فير لو كان ده السبب
انت اول واحد يطلب الفورشيرد عن الميديا..
بالتوفيق..*​
*http://www.4shared.com/rar/aMpI-XNn/Project.html*​


----------



## nawalid6 (7 مارس 2012)

اشكرك يا مهندس وجيه


----------



## nawalid6 (7 مارس 2012)

م وجيه
اريد اضافة نماذج اعمدة جديدة لقائمةfamily
ارجو توضيح طريقة اضافة نماذج جديدة للاعمدة 
ولك الشكر


----------



## EngineerTaha (7 مارس 2012)

المهندس العزيز وجيه السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أنا ادمن لاحد الجروبات على الفيسبوك 
اريد أن انقل لينكات الفيديوهات التعليميه من هنا على الجروب عندي على هيئة حلقات "كل يوم فيديو مثلا"
مع الاشاره لاسم صاحب الشرح " م/وجيه" ولاسم المنتدى "ملتقى المهندسين العرب" فوق الشرح
هل تسمح لي بذلك ؟ 
أرجو الرد سريعا


----------



## Arefaat (8 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## wagih khalid (8 مارس 2012)

engineertaha قال:


> المهندس العزيز وجيه السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أنا ادمن لاحد الجروبات على الفيسبوك
> اريد أن انقل لينكات الفيديوهات التعليميه من هنا على الجروب عندي على هيئة حلقات "كل يوم فيديو مثلا"
> مع الاشاره لاسم صاحب الشرح " م/وجيه" ولاسم المنتدى "ملتقى المهندسين العرب" فوق الشرح
> ...


*مفيش مشكله يا هندسه
بالتوفيق...*​


----------



## eslamabdelgowad (10 مارس 2012)

عندي مشكله ان البرنامج مانزلش معاه المكتبه خالص ونزلت مكتبه واشتغلت لكن الركائز مش عارف احطها خالص
ياريت يكون في حل
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## انور الاستشاري (10 مارس 2012)

لا نعرف كيف نشكرك :: لا يسعنا الا القول ربي يسر له كل اموره و ارزقه من حيث لا يحتسب

و الله الايام دي مش شايفك على الياهو مسنجر ابدا :: فــ قلقت عليك ان شاء الله الغيبه دي عن الياهو مسنجر فيها خير (( نستنى منك ماهو جديد و مش غريبه الحاله دي عنك ابدا ))

البرنامج الروبوت الذي ارسلت لي لنك التحميل من التورنت طلع 2011 و ليس 2012 ؟؟؟

و كنت عايز منك تبعث لي لنك تحميل التورنت للبرامج التاليه :: 
Autodesk quantity off بالنسختين 2010 و 2012 فقط 

و كذلك لنك تحميل Autodesk civil 3D بالنسختين 2010 و 2012

بس تكون البرامج كامله و بالكراك مثل كل مره و مثل البرامج التي رفعتها قبل 

و اخيرا ندعوا الله ان يوفقك و يسدد خطاك و يزيدك علما و معرفه 
و لا يجعل لك عند لئيم حاجه

و نحن نطمع منك بالمزيد من شروحات البرامج

و هذا اللنك للمهندس محمود يشرح فيه الساب 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=319573

شكرا لك

و نرجو منك توضيح كيفية تنزيل البلوكات الجديده للوحدات المتريه للبرنامج و وضعها داخل البرنامج


----------



## محمد على هندسه (10 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك
​


----------



## wagih khalid (10 مارس 2012)

انور الاستشاري قال:


> لا نعرف كيف نشكرك :: لا يسعنا الا القول ربي يسر له كل اموره و ارزقه من حيث لا يحتسب
> 
> و الله الايام دي مش شايفك على الياهو مسنجر ابدا :: فــ قلقت عليك ان شاء الله الغيبه دي عن الياهو مسنجر فيها خير (( نستنى منك ماهو جديد و مش غريبه الحاله دي عنك ابدا ))
> 
> ...



*اولا:
اشكرك جدا مهندس/ انور علي السؤال بس والله مشغول اليومين دول
وفقنا الله واياكم..

ثانيا:

برنامج الروبوت اللي ارسلتهولك 2012 وليس 2011 
هو مكتوب 2011 علي الملف لان البرنامج بيتعمل في السنه اللي قبل الاصدار بمعني ان اصدار 2012 الشركه خلصته في 2011 فمتقلقش البرنامج 2012 ,,انا شغال بيه

ثالثا:

Quantity Take off 2012
http://www.mediafire.com/?ehnmh9puyrm2o4c

Civil 3d 2012
http://www.mediafire.com/?1v14n954admcaqd*​


----------



## حسن ابوشناف (10 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmed elhennawy (15 مارس 2012)

اولا يا باش مهندس جزاك الله كل خير على هذا المجهود وربنا يجعله علم ينتفع به يكون فى ميزان حساناتك انا كنت عايز اعرف مركز بيدى الكورس او لو حضرتك ممكن تنزلهم على ميديا فير يبقى شاكرين افضالك او لو الاسطوانة دى بتباع فى اى سنتر ممكن تعرفنى واسف على الاطالة والازعاج


----------



## hot pen (16 مارس 2012)

شكرا ويعطيك العافية على العمل المثمر .


----------



## wagih khalid (16 مارس 2012)

ahmed elhennawy قال:


> اولا يا باش مهندس جزاك الله كل خير على هذا المجهود وربنا يجعله علم ينتفع به يكون فى ميزان حساناتك انا كنت عايز اعرف مركز بيدى الكورس او لو حضرتك ممكن تنزلهم على ميديا فير يبقى شاكرين افضالك او لو الاسطوانة دى بتباع فى اى سنتر ممكن تعرفنى واسف على الاطالة والازعاج



*هم مرفوعين علي الميديا يا هندسه في صفحه داخل الموضوع اعمل بحث
*


----------



## فرات صادق (17 مارس 2012)

هوة بنتهى بعد 30 يووووووووم؟؟؟


----------



## محمد زكريا2010 (18 مارس 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=313239&page=8#ixzz1pVvISoJs

الف شكر يا هندسة على المجهود الرائع جزاك الله خيرا وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حساناتك لانك تفيد بة اخوانك ال
عندي مشكلة وهي عند فتح مشروع جديد ​*لا يظهر ليus imperial*​

فكيف احصل عليها
ولك الشكر​


----------



## محمد زكريا2010 (19 مارس 2012)

ارجو الرد علية اريد ملفات*us imperial​*


----------



## wagih khalid (19 مارس 2012)

محمد زكريا2010 قال:


> ارجو الرد علية اريد ملفات*us imperial​*



انا رديت ع المشاركه اللي انت ارفقتها يا هندسه وهتلاقي الملف موجود انقله ع الc في المكان المخصص او مش لازم في اي مكان وهتلاقيه في المكتبه انشاء الله
بس لازم المكتبه تكون نزلت مع البرنامج يا هندسه اكيد حضرتك اللي مش عارف توصلها بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد زكريا2010 (19 مارس 2012)

الف الف شكر وجزاك الله خيرا على الاهتمام بالرد


----------



## محمد زكريا2010 (20 مارس 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## المهندس غزوان (22 مارس 2012)

عاشت ايدك وممنونين


----------



## olma (26 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا للمهندس وجيه عباس على العمل والجهد الرائعين وندعو له بالتوفيق والسمو للعلا كما نشكر المهندس خالد الأزهري على التثبيت ، وفقكم الله جميعا ، ولا يسعني إلا أن أستحضر تشبيهكم بالوردة التي لا تعطيك إلا عطرا وجمالا" وجزاكم كل خير


----------



## freemanghassan (26 مارس 2012)

ما شاء الله على المجهود ... جزاكم الله عنا كل خير

حياكم الله


----------



## eng mohamed atty (26 مارس 2012)

شكرا يا هندسة


----------



## wagih khalid (27 مارس 2012)

olma قال:


> شكرا جزيلا للمهندس وجيه عباس على العمل والجهد الرائعين وندعو له بالتوفيق والسمو للعلا كما نشكر المهندس خالد الأزهري على التثبيت ، وفقكم الله جميعا ، ولا يسعني إلا أن أستحضر تشبيهكم بالوردة التي لا تعطيك إلا عطرا وجمالا" وجزاكم كل خير




بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم
وجزاكم الله خيرا علي هذه الردود الطيبه...​


----------



## aymankamel79 (1 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك خيراََ


----------



## Mirsad (3 أبريل 2012)

god bles you


----------



## archivil (3 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس وجيه عباس

لكن عندي سؤال - هل برنامج الريفيت الانشائي يقوم بنفس مهام برنامج autocad structural detailing - يعني هل برنامج الريفيت يغنيني عن برنامج autocad structural detailing


----------



## wagih khalid (3 أبريل 2012)

archivil قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا مهندس وجيه عباس
> 
> لكن عندي سؤال - هل برنامج الريفيت الانشائي يقوم بنفس مهام برنامج autocad structural detailing - يعني هل برنامج الريفيت يغنيني عن برنامج autocad structural detailing



كيف حالك يا هندسه
انت اللي تقرر انه فيهم اللي هيفيدك اكتر ويسعفك,,
كل برنامج منهم له تخصص اعمق من التاني والا ما كنتش الشركه عملتهم,,
تحياتي وبالتوفيق


----------



## archivil (4 أبريل 2012)

wagih khalid قال:


> كيف حالك يا هندسه
> انت اللي تقرر انه فيهم اللي هيفيدك اكتر ويسعفك,,
> كل برنامج منهم له تخصص اعمق من التاني والا ما كنتش الشركه عملتهم,,
> تحياتي وبالتوفيق


الف شكر بشمهندس وجيه 

بس حضرتك تنصحنى ابدأ بأي برنامج الاول 

مع العلم انا لسه بدرس , والحقيقة معنديش فكرة كبيرة عن البرنامجين .


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (5 أبريل 2012)

*السلام عليكم....بارك الله بيك اخي العزيز جاري حاليا دراسه الدوره التي قدمتها واسلوبك ممتاز وجيد جدا نسأل الله ان يوفقك الى الخير (( طبعا تعبت كثيرا قبل ان اقوم بتنصيب البرنامج))... شكرا لك اخي العزيز وان شاء الله تكون علم من اعلام الهندسه ...( اتمنى ان يعينك الله وتقوم بعمل فديوات تعليميه لبرنامج الروبوت او الساب بأسلوبك الراقي )

شكرا جزيلا ..
*


----------



## wagih khalid (5 أبريل 2012)

م.احمد العراقي قال:


> *السلام عليكم....بارك الله بيك اخي العزيز جاري حاليا دراسه الدوره التي قدمتها واسلوبك ممتاز وجيد جدا نسأل الله ان يوفقك الى الخير (( طبعا تعبت كثيرا قبل ان اقوم بتنصيب البرنامج))... شكرا لك اخي العزيز وان شاء الله تكون علم من اعلام الهندسه ...( اتمنى ان يعينك الله وتقوم بعمل فديوات تعليميه لبرنامج الروبوت او الساب بأسلوبك الراقي )
> 
> شكرا جزيلا ..
> *


اشكرك اخي الكريم علي هذه الردود الطيبه والله لا استاهل كل هذا
بارك الله فيكم وفينا
بالتوفيق,,,​


----------



## محمدعماد (5 أبريل 2012)

*سلام عليكم مهندس وجيه

كنت عاوز اسأل هل يمكن استخدام الريفيت الانشائى فى الاعمال المعمارية بدلا من تنزيل الريفيت المعمارى وهل لعمل هذا يحتاج الى اى liberary جديدة تضاف اليه وشكرا وبارك الله فيكم*


----------



## archivil (5 أبريل 2012)

archivil قال:


> الف شكر بشمهندس وجيه
> 
> بس حضرتك تنصحنى ابدأ بأي برنامج الاول
> 
> مع العلم انا لسه بدرس , والحقيقة معنديش فكرة كبيرة عن البرنامجين .



.


----------



## wagih khalid (6 أبريل 2012)

archivil قال:


> .



مش هتفرق اوي يا بشمهندس لانك تفقريبا نادر لما تستخدمهم بره بس لو ع الاولي ليك str detailing وهو سهل زيه زي الاوتوكاد بس بيرسم باختصار شويه القطاعات وبعدين ادخل ع الريفيت كpackage ليك في البرامج اما في الشغل بره ممكن متتعرضش ليهم خالص
بالتوفيق,,,,


----------



## Eng_ABDELBASET (7 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خير ا على مجهودكم الرائع


----------



## alselk2010 (7 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng_ABDELBASET (9 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه الهدية الجميلة


----------



## iDz (12 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك ..


----------



## حيدر ناصر (13 أبريل 2012)

thank uuu


----------



## حيدر ناصر (13 أبريل 2012)

مشكور


----------



## elmohndes_mohmed (13 أبريل 2012)

*سؤال بسيط*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاتة
بعد السلام علي اخي في الله المهندس وجيه عباس كان ليا سؤال بسيط هو اننا ازاي اظهر ال panell الي اسمها add inc في الريفيت الانشائي لانها مهمه جدا في التحويل بين الريفيت وباقي اللربرامج زي برنامج الcbs الي حضرتك واتفضلت بشرحة واشكرك علي سعه صدرك لاخوانك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## engineering rand (14 أبريل 2012)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## wagih khalid (14 أبريل 2012)

elmohndes_mohmed قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاتة
> بعد السلام علي اخي في الله المهندس وجيه عباس كان ليا سؤال بسيط هو اننا ازاي اظهر ال panell الي اسمها add inc في الريفيت الانشائي لانها مهمه جدا في التحويل بين الريفيت وباقي اللربرامج زي برنامج الcbs الي حضرتك واتفضلت بشرحة واشكرك علي سعه صدرك لاخوانك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك



يا ريت كانت سهله كده يا هندسه
ده عباره عن Extensions بينزل لوحد وبيتسطب لوحده انا بنزل فيه دلوقتي حجمه حوالي 450MB
وللمعماري 315 Mb

بالتوفيق


----------



## omer19877 (14 أبريل 2012)

معلش اخ وجيه ..سؤالى فى2012 asd steel لما اريد عمل الكونكشن لا تعمل معى وكذلك بعض الخيارات تاتينى هذه الرساله فقط
rbct_mmacro Library name: ConPipe Class name: ConPAncCreate
والله تعبت من السؤال ولى اكثر من اسبوع ببحث ولا امل ....الرجاء المساعدة وشكرا على الشروح الرائعه


----------



## mohamed.elhussiny (15 أبريل 2012)

الله يكرمك ويبارك فيييييييييييييييك


----------



## mobs.mobs (18 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع:12:


----------



## انس عبدالله (18 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك وياريت لو في محاضرات مكتوبة لاني من النوع الذي يفهم قراءة


----------



## mr x (20 أبريل 2012)

مشكووور


----------



## eng-samir (22 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء يامهندس وجيه عباس


م/ سمير الرياشي
**********​


----------



## nazar3 (23 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## beingrelax (25 أبريل 2012)

شرح ممتاز يا هندز 

ربنا يوفقك يا وجيه و تسعدنا دايما كده بشروحاتك العملاقة دي


----------



## Eng.Ah.m (29 أبريل 2012)

جزاك اله خيرا وبارك الله لك في علمك ونفعنا به اللهم امين


----------



## ميورو (1 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته , لقد تم تنزيل البرنامج ولكن عند التسطيب يطلب ادخال اسطوانة الريفيت فماذا يكون الحل


----------



## wagih khalid (2 مايو 2012)

ميورو قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته , لقد تم تنزيل البرنامج ولكن عند التسطيب يطلب ادخال اسطوانة الريفيت فماذا يكون الحل


*يبقي اكيد حضرتك يا همدسه شغلت الملف من الايزو
لازم تعمل extract وتسطب من الfolder كبرنامج عادي وباذن الله هيشتغل 
هو ده السبب الوحيد ولو في حاجه رد تاني وباذن الله نحلها

بالتوفيق.....*​


----------



## elmohndes_mohmed (2 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم كيف حالك يا بشمهندس وجية ارجو ان تكون بخير انا كان ليا سؤال بسيط هو ازاي اربط ملف الريفيت الانشائي وبرنامج cbs


----------



## نورس الواحه (4 مايو 2012)

Allah bless you


----------



## yso (4 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## wagih khalid (6 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذه الردود الطيبه


----------



## seshl (6 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير يا بشمهندس وجيه وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمدعزت أبوزيد (10 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا"


----------



## محمد التجاني جعفر (18 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا المجهود


----------



## bel2009 (18 مايو 2012)

thank you


----------



## hema81 (18 مايو 2012)

الف شكر للمهندس وجية على هذا الشرح الرائع وجزاك الله عنا خيرا 
وياريت لو حضرتك تقدر ترفع رابط للبرنامج على الميديافير لتحميلة ............. وشكرا


----------



## last leg (22 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.وليدحسن (23 مايو 2012)

الله ينور


----------



## م.وليدحسن (23 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.وليدحسن (23 مايو 2012)

ما يلفظ من قول الا لدية رقيب عتيد


----------



## م.وليدحسن (23 مايو 2012)

الرجاء تنزيل الشروحات للأعضاء بدون روابط للتسهيــــــــــــــــــــــــــل .


----------



## م.وليدحسن (23 مايو 2012)

وبارك الله فيك ........................


----------



## احمد محمد طايع (26 مايو 2012)

رحم الله والديك


----------



## wagih khalid (27 مايو 2012)

*بارك الله فيكم علي هذه الردود الطيب*​


----------



## Ehab Karam (28 مايو 2012)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*​*لو سمحتم انا عندي مشكلة ، في الدرس الرابع او الخامس الخاص بالاعمدة انا مش موجود عندي غير عمود ستيل و قطاع واحد بس ، و كل ما ادوس علي load family بيدخلني في فولدر البرنامج في ال path ده C:\Program Files\Autodesk\Revit Structure 2012\Program و انا مش عارف اعمل حاجة و دورت كتير علي حل بس مش عارف اعمل ايه ، انا سطبت البرنامج كامل و مش لاقي حل
كذلك سؤال اخر ، ايه الفرق بين family و templates ؟؟

و شكرا جزيلا علي مجهودك الرائع يا باشمهندس*


----------



## Ehab Karam (28 مايو 2012)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*​*
انا الحمد لله عرفت احل المشكلة اللي ذكرتها حالا يا باشمهندس فلا تلقي للبوست اللي قبل دي بالا **، و مرة اخري شكرا علي مجهودك الرائع و اسلوبك السلس في الشرح *


----------



## أحمد_مرزبان (10 يونيو 2012)

برجاء أعادة رفع الجزء السابع عشر حيث أن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## wagih khalid (10 يونيو 2012)

*


أحمد_مرزبان قال:



برجاء أعادة رفع الجزء السابع عشر حيث أن الرابط لا يعمل

أنقر للتوسيع...



http://www.4shared.com/get/Z73FQbYj/17_Create_DXF_file__engwagi7_.html


هو ده الرابط يا هندسه وشغال حاول تاني
الدرس 17
وانا عندي لحد الدرس ال 12 ميديافير لو عايز اللينكات
*​


----------



## kjelban (11 يونيو 2012)

موضوع قيم بارك الله فيك على المجهود


----------



## مهندس طموح 1 (11 يونيو 2012)

يعطيك العافية موضوع مفيد للغاية


----------



## رائد 2005 (12 يونيو 2012)

EngineerTaha قال:


> المهندس العزيز وجيه السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أنا ادمن لاحد الجروبات على الفيسبوك
> اريد أن انقل لينكات الفيديوهات التعليميه من هنا على الجروب عندي على هيئة حلقات "كل يوم فيديو مثلا"
> مع الاشاره لاسم صاحب الشرح " م/وجيه" ولاسم المنتدى "ملتقى المهندسين العرب" فوق الشرح
> ...



لو سمحت عنوان القروب ، يمكن يكون التنزيل من عندك اسهل


----------



## anmarfallh (15 يونيو 2012)

كل الشكر والتقدير للمهندس وجيه عباس .... ولكل من يقدم الخدمة للمهندسين... يوماً بعد يوم يزداد اعجابي بهذا المنتدى


----------



## محمد على هندسه (18 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## olma (20 يونيو 2012)

شكرا للمهندس وجيه على هذا العمل الطيب ونتمنى لك التوفيق وندعو لك بحسن الثواب إن شاء الله


----------



## enginamin (23 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## مصلح بازمول (23 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ممكن احد يزودنا بالاكستنشن (Extensions) لتصدير الرفت الى الايتاب والروبوت 
مع خالص الشكر للمهندس وجيه ولمنتدى المهندسين العرب


----------



## Eng A.Ashour (24 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## فارس الغرام (24 يونيو 2012)

مشكوووور كتير بس لو سمحتو احكولي من وين انزل البرنامج ازا حدا بعرف رابط تنزيلو يحكيلي وشكرا


----------



## المهندس1980 (24 يونيو 2012)

برنامج الرفت للرسم فقط ولكن اذا اردت ان تصمم فعليك ببرنامج الروبوت ايضا من شركة اوتودسك وقبل ان تدخل الروبوت يجب ان تتعلم الرفت


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (25 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم... اخواني مستخدمي برنامج ال revit اثناء استخدامي للبرنامج واجهتني عده مشاكل كان اكبرها اثناء تنصيب البرنامج لم تنزل المكتبه الخاصه بالبرنامج ( ال امبريال ) وعلى الرغم من محاولتي العديده لم استطع حل المشكله .. وحاولت تحميلها من موقع الشركه اوتو دسك لم انجح ايضا .ارجو من لديه خبره في حل هذه المشكله مساعدتي ...اما طلبي الثاني هل توجد محاضرات فديو او كتاب او اي شي عن كيفيه الرسم مباشره في برنامج الريفيت اي الرسم من البدايه وليس تحويل الرسم من الاوتوكاد .. وسؤال اخير هل يمكن التحويل للرسم من الريفيت الى برنامج ستاد برو..وبارك الله بيكم ...سلامي الى اخي المهندس وجيه وفضله كبير وجهوده مشكوره في عمل هذه الدوره ..


----------



## wagih khalid (29 يونيو 2012)

فارس الغرام قال:


> مشكوووور كتير بس لو سمحتو احكولي من وين انزل البرنامج ازا حدا بعرف رابط تنزيلو يحكيلي وشكرا




*ده الملف تورنت
*
*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?x5m26vx4u52zuej



*​


----------



## eng_elsayed1 (29 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## فائز ابوزيد (10 يوليو 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## mas-enter (11 يوليو 2012)

م.احمد العراقي قال:


> السلام عليكم... اخواني مستخدمي برنامج ال revit اثناء استخدامي للبرنامج واجهتني عده مشاكل كان اكبرها اثناء تنصيب البرنامج لم تنزل المكتبه الخاصه بالبرنامج ( ال امبريال ) وعلى الرغم من محاولتي العديده لم استطع حل المشكله .. وحاولت تحميلها من موقع الشركه اوتو دسك لم انجح ايضا .ارجو من لديه خبره في حل هذه المشكله مساعدتي ...اما طلبي الثاني هل توجد محاضرات فديو او كتاب او اي شي عن كيفيه الرسم مباشره في برنامج الريفيت اي الرسم من البدايه وليس تحويل الرسم من الاوتوكاد .. وسؤال اخير هل يمكن التحويل للرسم من الريفيت الى برنامج ستاد برو..وبارك الله بيكم ...سلامي الى اخي المهندس وجيه وفضله كبير وجهوده مشكوره في عمل هذه الدوره ..




بالنسبة لسؤالك اخي الكريم .... عند تنزيلك للبرنامج ستظهر لك واجهة فيها ثلاث خيارات " library , atoudesk design viewer , revit strunctur " عند ظهور هذه القائمة اضغط على الخيار الاول "configuration" وبامكانك اضافة اي مكتبة تريد سواء كانت امبريكال او متريك او كندا او غيرها


----------



## daliamf (12 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (15 يوليو 2012)

مشكور المهندس وجية


----------



## engalihassan (17 يوليو 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااا جدا يا بشمهندس وربنا يوفقك وفى انتظار المزيد ان شاء الله ...
بس عندى طلب لحضرتك ياريت لو تتفضل وترفعلنا ملف ال power point الى تم اعداده بواسطه حضرتك وذلك لمراجعه بعض الخطوات بعض الأنتهاء من شرح الفيديو ولك منى جزيل الشكر بجد


----------



## mhmoodtaha (21 يوليو 2012)

كل عام انتم طيبون بمناسبه الشهر الكريم اعاده الله علينا وعليكم بالخير واليمن والبركات


----------



## jak88 (25 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا اخ الكريم


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (26 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا المجهود


----------



## cr710 (27 يوليو 2012)

الف شكر مجهود رائع


----------



## anmarfallh (2 أغسطس 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله كل خير على هذا المجهود 
ولكن عندي بعض الإسئلة ...
 السؤال الأول : هل البرنامج معتمد في المشاريع الضخمة ؟
السؤال الثاني : عندما قمت بتطبيق المحاضرة الاولى وهي ( كيفية فتح برنامج ريفيت معماري ) لم يظهر لدي Templates كما موضح في الصورة 
*


----------



## wagih khalid (2 أغسطس 2012)

anmarfallh قال:


> *مشاهدة المرفق 82621السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> جزاك الله كل خير على هذا المجهود
> ولكن عندي بعض الإسئلة ...
> السؤال الأول : هل البرنامج معتمد في المشاريع الضخمة ؟
> ...





*اولا*:
*البرنامج معتمد طبعا في المشاريع الضخمه .. بس للاسف لم ينل شهرته الواسعه في مصر لسه*

*ثانيا*:
انا كنت شغال علي نسخه 2012 ولازم تلاقي قولدر التيمبليت موجود ... تاكد من صحة التسطيب ... 
انت شغال 2013 تقريبا وانا لسه مجربتوش ..حاول تخش علي الادريس ده وشوف من غير الربنامج ورد عليا .. وباذن الله هنلاقي الحل

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t336449-4.html#ixzz22OsJauS7

​C:\ ProgramData \ Autodesk \ RST 2012 \ Templates​


----------



## السيد يوسف (2 أغسطس 2012)

*مولاى صلى وسلم داما ابدا على حبيبك خير الخلق كلهم يا رب صلى عليه 


جزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك

يا رب صلى عليه صلوات الله عليه
*


----------



## bode lotfy (11 أغسطس 2012)

تسلم الايادى


----------



## soklana (11 أغسطس 2012)

الروابط مش شغاله


----------



## wagih khalid (11 أغسطس 2012)

soklana قال:


> الروابط مش شغاله


*
الروابط ما زالت شغاله يا بشمهندس حاول مره اخري

ودي الروابط ع الميديافير مبدئيا
Free Cloud Storage - MediaFire

بالتوفيق...*​


----------



## anmarfallh (12 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
إلى الزميل العزيز ( المهندس وجيه عباس ) : شكرا" للرد على السؤال انا فعلا اشتغل على برنامج ريفيت 2013 واتبعت المسار المعطى لي في رسالتك لكن ايظا لم احصل على نتيجة واليك الصورة المرفقة للتوضيح فقط ... انا راح احاول تنصيب برنامج ريفيت 2012 واتبع الخطوات الموضحه بالاسطوانة التعليمية مع الشكر والتقدير ...


----------



## anmarfallh (12 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
إلى الزميل العزيز ( المهندس وجيه عباس ) : شكرا" للرد على السؤال انا فعلا اشتغل على برنامج ريفيت 2013 واتبعت المسار المعطى لي في رسالتك لكن ايظا لم احصل على نتيجة... انا راح احاول تنصيب برنامج ريفيت 2012 واتبع الخطوات الموضحه بالاسطوانة التعليمية مع الشكر والتقدير ...


----------



## anmarfallh (12 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
إلى الزميل العزيز ( المهندس وجيه عباس ) : شكرا" للرد على السؤال انا فعلا اشتغل على برنامج ريفيت 2013 واتبعت المسار المعطى لي في رسالتك لكن ايظا لم احصل على نتيجة ... انا راح احاول تنصيب برنامج ريفيت 2012 واتبع الخطوات الموضحه بالاسطوانة التعليمية مع الشكر والتقدير ...


----------



## aelmostafa (13 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع 
ارجو منكم ان يتم اعاده رفع الجزء السابع عشر لانه مش شغال على الميديافير ولا 4 shared


----------



## wagih khalid (13 أغسطس 2012)

anmarfallh قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
> إلى الزميل العزيز ( المهندس وجيه عباس ) : شكرا" للرد على السؤال انا فعلا اشتغل على برنامج ريفيت 2013 واتبعت المسار المعطى لي في رسالتك لكن ايظا لم احصل على نتيجة ... انا راح احاول تنصيب برنامج ريفيت 2012 واتبع الخطوات الموضحه بالاسطوانة التعليمية مع الشكر والتقدير ...





*يا زميلي العزيز انت شغال ريفيت معماري فبالتالي مش هتلاقي rst 2013 ولكن عندك زي ما انا شفت في الصوره rac 2013 هو ده اللي انت هتلاقي فيه .. انا كنت بوضح فقط ع الانشائي
رد عليا برده وقولي اللي حصل
بالتوفيق...*​


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (13 أغسطس 2012)

*المشكلة معايا ان البرنامج النسخة 2013 64 bit مش راضى يتسطب معايا 

انا بعملة كل حاجة وادخل السيريال والكاى وهو يحمل شوية ويعد قدامى كام حاجة وبعدين الاقى ان البرنامج بدا يتسطب فى خلفية الجهاز وسبتة حوالى نص ساعة ومفيش فايدة بضطر انى اقفلة جربت كام مرة بس مش راضى برضة 

انا جهاز لاب توب كور اى 3 رامات 4 جيجا 

حاليا قولت لما انزل النسخة 2010 واشوف اية اللى هيحصل*​


----------



## anmarfallh (14 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
إلى الزميل العزيز ( المهندس وجيه عباس ) : أرجو أن لا أكون قد أزعجتك أو أكثرتُ من ألاسئلة ، جربت المسار الموضح بالقرص التعليمي لبرنامج ريفيت القسم المعماري الحلقة الاولى ( لكن وكما أخبرتك سابقاً أنا اعمل على برنامج ريفيت 2013 ) ولم احصل على نتيجة ... فبعد ان وصلت إلى الملف RAC 2013 قمت بفتح الملف لكن لم أجد الملف Templates كما هو موضح في الصورتين المرفقتين . مع بالغ الشكر والتقدير ...


----------



## soh-2008 (14 أغسطس 2012)

مشكووووووووووور يعطيك العافية


----------



## soh-2008 (14 أغسطس 2012)

يا ريت تنزلنا اسطوانة لتعليم الاتوكاد 2012


----------



## خالد الأزهري (18 أغسطس 2012)

تم فك التثبيت واضافة الموضوع الى ارشيف الشروح
بالتوفيق


----------



## enalaa (25 أغسطس 2012)

الله يبارك فيك .... و يزيدك من علمو


----------



## ahmad mounir (5 سبتمبر 2012)

بجد متشكررررر جدا جداااااااااااااااااا يابشمهندس وجيه جزاااااك الله خيرااااا


----------



## م/شيماء محمد (30 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكـ الله عنـــــا كل خير​


----------



## mohamed_elhajali (6 أكتوبر 2012)

جزالك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس ...ممكن حضرتك تنزل ملفات العمل


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (6 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك مع جزيل الشكر والاحترام


----------



## mostafx (26 أكتوبر 2012)

نا يكرمك يااخى بارك الله فيك


----------



## wagih khalid (27 أكتوبر 2012)

mohamed_elhajali قال:


> جزالك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس ...ممكن حضرتك تنزل ملفات العمل





*اتفضل*

Project1(engwagih).rar​


----------



## Anass88 (11 نوفمبر 2012)

**** الريفيت استراكشر 2010 يابشمهندس لو ممكن لأن فترة ال30 يوم خلصو ،، النسخة اللى عندى 32 بت ،،، وجزاك الله خير على مجهودك ومحاولااتك الدؤبه لإفادة الناس


----------



## aposrag (24 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك 
بس لو ممكن كل لما اجى انفذ العمود يعطى عمود استيل مش شكل مستطيل ياريت يعرفنى ايه المشكله 
وجزاكم الله خيرا ونفع بكم جميعا


----------



## محمد_الانشائية (24 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله بك على الشرح القيم


----------



## طارق غراب (13 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## Hind Aldoory (15 ديسمبر 2012)

​مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## عراقي ابن عراقي (21 ديسمبر 2012)

الف رحمة على والديك


----------



## ismiel (21 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس وجيه وجعله الله فى ميزان حساناتك ..



​


----------



## safaa elashry (26 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير مهندس وجيه وزادك من فضله وعلمه
لى طلب وارجو من حضرتك سرعه الرد
اريد نسخه البرنامج 2012 ولكن برابط اخر غير ملف التورنت اللى موجود فى الردود لان مش بيفتح معايا
ويكون لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## safaa elashry (26 ديسمبر 2012)

ولو سمحت اريد ايضا برنامج architecture 2012
وياريت تكون البرامج كامله بالكراك والتمبليت والمكتبه
ارجو من سيادتك سرعه الرد واسفه على الازعاج وشكرا


----------



## mousabadr (11 يناير 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## السلفي355 (18 فبراير 2013)

الف شكر يا باشا


----------



## NEWSHARE (19 فبراير 2013)

احسن الله اليك و الى و الديك و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمدعاطف (18 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير مهندس وجيه وفى انتظار التجربه وتقييم الموضوع


----------



## أفق البنيان (19 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mohamed diad (8 يونيو 2013)

:75:الف شكر يا بش مهندس يا رب تعلى ف المراتب:75:


----------



## bboumediene (8 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aymanksa (8 يونيو 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mohamed#helmy (30 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير 
بالنسبة لبرنامج الريفت استركشر 2013 ازاي نعمل الاكتف بتاعه هو فيه حاجة معينة ولا ايه لاني مشيت بالخطوات المعتادة (product key - code _----- ( لكن مشتغلش برده


----------



## Abdo Essam (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*رابط آخر مشاركة مني لمن لديه مشكلة في التحميل

http://sa.ae/550b677/
*​


----------



## monsef2014 (2 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله لكم


----------



## elfaki (4 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً و بارك الله فيك.


----------



## mohamedfakhry (4 فبراير 2014)

صدر الكتاب العربي الأول لبرنامج Revit " عمل النماذج المعمارية باستخدام برنامج Autodesk Revit". إعداد الدكتور/ محمد فخري إصدار/ مكتبة المتنبي - الدمام ت 009669825624 - ت 00966138413000
يشمل الكتاب كافة مراحل إنشاء المبنى من إنشاء الحوائط والفتحات المعمارية والأدراج والمنحدرات وMaterials وRendering وجداول الحصر وعمل الأسطح الطبوغرافية. وذلك من خلال تمارين تطبيقية للمراحل المختلفة لإنشاء المبنى باستخدام برنامج Revit.
كما يوضّح الكتاب طريقة تنزيل البرنامج من موقع Autodesk للأغراض التعليمي


----------



## هيثم محمد على (12 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## سردار عزالدين علي (16 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا جزيلا ولكننا بحاجة لملف الباوربوينت


----------

